# Flip Up Spoiler Removal RS Spoiler Install



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the right direction or give any pointers on how to remove the flip up spoiler on the TT? The bolts (if they are bolts and not hex screws as they look like on mine) appear to be hard to get to. Do I have to go to the rear side to remove?
I have purchased the racing Raven RS Spoiler and it has to be bolted to the existing spoiler and I figure the easy way to do this is drill the holes from the back side rather than the top of the spoiler...... or should I just drill from the top?


----------



## emia (Dec 25, 2012)

You can look here :
http://www.audi-connecttion.com/t2335-t ... -tt-mk2-8j

This is a french tutorial but you can look it for pictures.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

emia said:


> You can look here :
> http://www.audi-connecttion.com/t2335-t ... -tt-mk2-8j
> 
> This is a french tutorial but you can look it for pictures.


Pictures have been removed, oh well Thanks anyway!


----------



## emia (Dec 25, 2012)

illingworth22 said:


> emia said:
> 
> 
> > You can look here :
> ...


Remove ? No pictures are not removed because I see it, but I don't understand why you can´t see it. :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Richard, 
Pop the spolier up the bolts are Torx bolts four and the spoiler comes off

Mark where to drill am
Mod mask the area off and then drill
I used some beveled washers and countersunk bolts looks a lot better

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Big boy pants, big boy pants, big boy pants lol :roll:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

illingworth22 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction or give any pointers on how to remove the flip up spoiler on the TT? The bolts (if they are bolts and not hex screws as they look like on mine) appear to be hard to get to. Do I have to go to the rear side to remove?
> I have purchased the racing Raven RS Spoiler and it has to be bolted to the existing spoiler and I figure the easy way to do this is drill the holes from the back side rather than the top of the spoiler...... or should I just drill from the top?


sent you a pm


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

illingworth22 said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction or give any pointers on how to remove the flip up spoiler on the TT? The bolts (if they are bolts and not hex screws as they look like on mine) appear to be hard to get to. Do I have to go to the rear side to remove?
> I have purchased the racing Raven RS Spoiler and it has to be bolted to the existing spoiler and I figure the easy way to do this is drill the holes from the back side rather than the top of the spoiler...... or should I just drill from the top?


sent you a pm


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

James & Robert! To your rooms now 

Just checking to see if I really need remove spoiler Lads???? The simple option appears to be drilling from top and not removing flip up at all. Now stop talking a go to sleep!!!!


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

illingworth22 said:


> James & Robert! To your rooms now
> 
> Just checking to see if I really need remove spoiler Lads???? The simple option appears to be drilling from top and not removing flip up at all. Now stop talking a go to sleep!!!!


Haha, i couldnt resist! I blame Robert! :lol:

No, please PLEASE remove the fecking spoiler its take 2mins to remove means when you drill through you dont drill into the car lol. AND its easier to manouver the new and old and mark up etc etc.

Damn it man! lol

And im sleeping...... :wink:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

i drilled mine from the top i lifted the spoiler then put duck tape under neath so i did not mark the paint under neath i then dropped the spoiler.
i then masked up the top of the spoiler and marked where the spoiler was to go
then where the 4 bolts go i placed foam corn plasters over the holes on the base plate sticky side down and plonked it back on the car this left the corn plasters which were on the base stuck with there own adhesive on the bit to be drilled
drilled holes lifted spoiler bolted on and lowered spoiler then pulled power lead off to stop it lifting again 
hope it helps


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

I did it too. First, some pictures 


















I found myself a second retractable spoiler (just the metal plate, no motor) from another crashed TT. I wanted it to be painted in my color, but first I needed to drill the holes before painting.

Then I swapped the spoiler first (easy, just 4 bolts with Torx T-30).
Then put double sides tape underneath the leg support and mark where the holes are. Then gently place the fixed spoiler on the retractable spoiler and make sure the tape fits to the retractable spoiler and remove the fixed spoiler. Now you have the perfect spots on where to drill the holes.
So drill the holes, but make sure you you have 'm right. Start with one on the left, one on the right then try to fit the spoiler on it. That makes it easier to determine of the other 2 holes are OK or not. The first time the holes weren't exactly good, so the first 2 needed to be a bit closer for a few mm to make it fit. Once the first 2 fit, you can mark the other 2 to do it properly 
Then gave the parts to a painter and painted the spoiler in my car colour and the leg support in matt aluminium.
Then mount everyting, lower the spoiler and be sure it has a good fit.

Use VCDS to disable the rear spoiler. Code is under 09 Comfort electrics or something. No warnings on the dash 

Job done, and because I have the original retractable spoiler untouched, I can swap within 10 minutes.


----------



## boro-tt (Oct 9, 2008)

What do you do regarding the drainage channels under the retractable spoiler?
Is it still possible to lift the spoiler manually with the electrics removed? I was just thinking you may need to unblock the drainage holes from time to time to avoid any corrosion under the rear wing / boot lid area?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

boro-tt said:


> What do you do regarding the drainage channels under the retractable spoiler?
> Is it still possible to lift the spoiler manually with the electrics removed? I was just thinking you may need to unblock the drainage holes from time to time to avoid any corrosion under the rear wing / boot lid area?


I would also add this "can you still raise the spoiler having programmed it not to go up with the Vag Com?"


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

illingworth22 said:


> boro-tt said:
> 
> 
> > What do you do regarding the drainage channels under the retractable spoiler?
> ...


No, once you have disabled the spoiler in VAGCOM it will not function. The only way to make it function again it by re-enabling the spoiler using VAG COM.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

One question to all who have this spoiler fitted.
When closing the boot/hatch, does the oem spoiler rattle?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

hugy said:


> One question to all who have this spoiler fitted.
> When closing the boot/hatch, does the oem spoiler rattle?


I wondered when Huggy would show up here, at least he hasn't taken the piss out of me for putting the RS Spoiler on 
Anyway Robert & James..... You never said the OEM spoiler was Aluminum! I thought, mm 2 min job drilling thu plastic, guess what and my Wood Drill bit made no scratch & no Hole! 
Off to the shop tomorrow to get a metal drill bit! Then ill post pictures!

My main concern was the bolts hitting the main boot lid but there's enough room..... I hope!

Watch this space, tomorrow!


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Has or does anyone know if you can remove the motor from the car to save Abit of weight?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Bayley said:


> Has or does anyone know if you can remove the motor from the car to save Abit of weight?


Possible in theory but in practice probably not worth the effort.

The manual is not clear on this but I suspect that the motor uses a worm & spur gear arrangement to drive the spoiler lift mechanism. If so, then that worm/spur gear is the feature that 'locks' the spoiler in the up or down position.

The worm gear on the motor can drive the spur gear on the mechanism but the spur gear cannot turn the worm gear/motor.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Bayley said:


> Has or does anyone know if you can remove the motor from the car to save Abit of weight?


Not even sure if you disconnect the motor from the power you would get an error on the Car!


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

illingworth22 said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> > Has or does anyone know if you can remove the motor from the car to save Abit of weight?
> ...


you'd just unclick it on vag.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

robokn said:


> Richard,
> Pop the spolier up the bolts are Torx bolts four and the spoiler comes off
> 
> Mark where to drill am
> ...


Beveled Washers.... I assume this is on the actual carbon spoiler section? Where do you get the countersunk bolts?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

illingworth22 said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > One question to all who have this spoiler fitted.
> ...


Reallyyyyy, c'mon if you really thought the OEM spoiler was plastic I feel you should step away from the car now!!! Did you realise the wheels were made from Liquorice?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

illingworth22 said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > One question to all who have this spoiler fitted.
> ...


No RS wanabe jokes here Richard 

So what's the story on rattles?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

]
Reallyyyyy said:


> The wings on my E92 3 series coupe were plastic! Why not the wing on my TT?


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

illingworth22 said:


> ]
> Reallyyyyy said:
> 
> 
> > The wings on my E92 3 series coupe were plastic! Why not the wing on my TT?


[/quote]

The wing on my e92 335i IS plastic. But thats a stuck on "lip" spoiler. Not a factory automatic/electronic spoiler for stability rather than "looks".

Imagine is the spoiler was plastic, how thick would it have to be to be usable and rigid?

Anyway, I digress. Did you get it fitted in the end today? Stick up a pic


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Ill shoot a couple of pics tomorrow

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## Pmercer (Jan 20, 2010)

illingworth22 said:


> I would also add this "can you still raise the spoiler having programmed it not to go up with the Vag Com?"


Could you not program the spoiler to come up at something ridiculous like 200mph?? Then it's very unlikely to come up unless you tell it to via the button??


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Pmercer said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > I would also add this "can you still raise the spoiler having programmed it not to go up with the Vag Com?"
> ...


no


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I thought someone had proved you could just pull the fuse without any probs?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

moro anis said:


> I thought someone had proved you could just pull the fuse without any probs?


I d/c the motor today, no error took it to around 100 :roll: no error.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Fitted mine today, had a sports rear diffuser to fit aswell but lets just say the mrs dropped it...

Happy with it


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

Bayley said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > I thought someone had proved you could just pull the fuse without any probs?
> ...


Yea, its an option BUT even though you have no dash light you do still have an error code on the ECU. The dealer can see it unless removed before hand via VCDS.

Obv not an issue unless you like to have a car with no errors (deliberate errors or not)


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

jamescalland said:


> Bayley said:
> 
> 
> > moro anis said:
> ...


I dont recall anyone saying it was a permenant fix.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Bayley, 
Is that the Chinese one? Looks as if it's come up pretty well after some fettling.
On a different note, I had the bi-coloured wheels on my last roadster. Not seen all that often but very good in my opinion.
Nice looking motor all round.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Bayley,
> Is that the Chinese one? Looks as if it's come up pretty well after some fettling.
> On a different note, I had the bi-coloured wheels on my last roadster. Not seen all that often but very good in my opinion.
> Nice looking motor all round.


Yes mate, managed to get £100 off the seller for quality. Its took me about 2 weeks to sand in all down, fill/prep ect and get the paint right on it but got there in the end, learned from my mistakes! 

Yeah I like the Bi-colour but I do think about changing them every now and again.


----------



## Joerek (Oct 24, 2008)

Thought you bought the carbon one.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Joerek said:


> Thought you bought the carbon one.


Nah bud, imo carbon wont suit my colour.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good job Bayley 

Took a bit of fettling then :-(

I've just taken my bicolour wheels off as I felt they looked too small on the car in 18's :-(
I've seen a 20" one on eBay but it was only a single rim

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

It on


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I do wonder some times why people want an ironing board on the back of their car...


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> I do wonder some times why people want an ironing board on the back of their car...


To Keep the Shirts looking good :lol: :roll:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

illingworth22 said:


> It on


Looking good Rich 8) 
Was it an easy fit?


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking good Rich 8) 
Was it an easy fit?

Huggy 
Yes it was easy to fit, but the holes were a pain to get right! I also found out that the spoiler is made from Steel and Aluminum, this meant I had to put some paint on the bare metal along with a thin layer of Tech 7 silicone sealer to stop the new spoiler rubbing on the paint.

I know I told you I would not put the RS Spoiler on but I fell in love with in on my last visit to the UK. Are you heading to the Cars & Coffee at Cherrywood next month? Ill see you there if you are! I had a few other small jobs done and wouldn't mind your thoughts!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

illingworth22 said:


> It on


Looking good Rich 8) 
Was it an easy fit?


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

illingworth22 said:


> Looking good Rich 8)
> Was it an easy fit?
> 
> Huggy
> ...


I am indeed.
I'm in Florida at the moment but will be back next week.
Look forward to seeing your mods


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Would have been nicer in white.
I don't understand this current infatuation with carbon fibre.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

m-a-r-k said:


> Would have been nicer in white.
> I don't understand this current infatuation with carbon fibre.


Everyone has there own opinion! I liked the Dark Alloys with a Dark spoiler. My choice I suppose


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I like it, think it works great on the white car 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

m-a-r-k said:


> I don't understand this current infatuation with carbon fibre.


It's not current I have had it for years, looking at a new mini and already admiring all the JCW stuff in Carbon


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

robokn said:


> m-a-r-k said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this current infatuation with carbon fibre.
> ...


You're a CF whore Rob


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Actually in Love with the spoiler in CF on the white bootlid. 

Question cant you leave the spoiler going up and down with the new spoiler on.?? or is the added weight too much for motor?

or would it just not sit right and look stupid...


----------

